# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  [Ndihmë] 40% mendim i autorit dhe  40% mendimi personal

## carbondcd

Pershendetje per te gjith forumistat e keti forumi.
Kom 1 kerkes per 1 Esse afer 6-15 faqe ..ne temen Shqiperija en shekullin 17-18.
Prej ketyre shekujve vetem merr 1 rast..ja si psh Ali pash janina ose qfar do qe te jet vetem te jet rasti en shekullin 17-18..
40%mendimi i autorve 40% mendim personal (20% menyra e punimit)

ju flm nderit.. press ne pergjijget e juaja..

jeni te mirse ardhur 

 :Globi:

----------


## carbondcd

uff....a nuk egziston asgje per KOmbin en periudhen 17-18 shekull.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

ali pashe tepelena,

eshte i fund shekullit te 18 fill shek 19.

janina, ka qene kryeqyteti i pashallekut te tij.

shko ne bibloteke, lexo, lexo lexo pastaj shkruaj  :shkelje syri: 

ke edhe bushatllinjte e Shkodres, ne ato kohe.

----------


## DI_ANA

Figura qëndrore e letërsisë shqiptare të Rilindjes, ai që u bë shprehës i aspiratave të popullit për liri e përparim, si poet i madh i kombit, është Naim Frashëri, bilbili i gjuhës shqipe. Naimi lindi më 25 maj 1846 në Frashër, që ishte edhe një qendër bejtexhinjsh. Mësimet e para i mori tek hoxha i fshatit në arabisht e turqisht. Që i vogël nisi të vjershëronte. Studimet e mesme i kreu në Janinë, në gjimnazin e njohur "Zosimea". Aty horizonti i tij kulturor u zgjerua së tepërmi, njohu letërsinë, kulturën dhe filozofinë klasike greke e romake, ra në kontakt me idetë e Revolucionit Borgjez Francez dhe me iluminizmin francez. Duke përvetësuar disa gjuhë, si: greqishten e vjtër e të renë, latinishten, frëngjishten, italishten e persishten, Naimi, jo vetëm që mori bazat e botëkuptimit të vet, por njohu edhe poezinë e Evropës e të Lindjes. Të gjitha këto tradita poetike ndikuan në formimin e tij si poet. Më 1870, pas mbarimit të shkollës, shkoi për të punuar në Stamboll, por u prek nga turbekulozi dhe u kthye në Shqipëri në klimë më të shëndetshme.
Gjatë viteve 1872-1877 Naimi punoi në Berat e në Sarandë si nëpunës. Kjo periudhë pati rëndësi të veçantë në formimin e tij. Atdhetar e si poet. Ai njohu më mirë jetën e popullit, zakonet, virtytet dhe aspiratat e tij, gjuhën e bukur e shpirtin poetik të njerëzve të thjeshtë, krijimtarinë popullore, bukurinë e natyrës shqiptare.
Ndërkohë vendi ishte përfshirë në ngjarjet e mëdha të lëvizjes çlirimtare, që do të sillnin formimin e Lidhjes Shqiptare të Prizerenitmë 1878, udhëheqës i së cilës ishte Abdyli, vëllai më i madh i Naimit. Naimi dha ndihmesën e vet për krijimin e degëve të lidhjes në Jugun e Shqipërisë, përkrahu dhe përhapi programin e saj. Më 1880, kur veprimtaria e Lidhjes ishte në kulm, ai shkroi vjershën e gjatë "Shqipëria", në të cilën shpalli idetë kryesore të Rilindjes. Me këtë krijim Naimi niste rrugën e poetit kombëtar. Më 1881 Naimi u vendos përfundimisht në Stamboll, ku u bë shpirti i Shoqërisë së Shkronjave dhe i lëvizjes së atdhetarëve shqiptarë. Gjithë forcat dhe talentin ia kushtoi çështjes kombëtare, punoi për ngritjen e shkollës shqipe dhe hartoi libra për të, shkroi vjersha, përktheu e botoi vazhdimisht, duke ndihmuar për zhvillimin e letërsisë sonë, për botim edhe të shumë veprave të autorëve të tjerë. Lëvizja kombëtare, idealet e çlirimit të Shqipërisë, të përparimit e të qytetërimit të saj, u bënë faktori themelor që ndikoi në formimin e Naimit si poet e atdhetar.
Krijimtaria e gjerë letrare e Naimit, me veprat poetike e didaktike, kap një periudhë të shkurtër prej 13 vjetësh (1886-1899). Vetëm në vitin 1886 ai botoi veprat "Bagëti e Bujqësia", "Vjersha për mësonjtoret e para", "Histori e përgjithshme" dhe poemën greqisht "Dëshira e vërtetë e shqiptarëve", "E këndimit çunavet këndonjëtoreja". Më 1885 botoi përmbledhjen me vjersha persisht "Tehajylat" (Ëndërrimet) më 1888 botoi "Dituritë", më 1890 "Lulet e verës", më 1894 "Parajsa dhe fjala fluturake", më 1898 "Historia e Skënderbeut" dhe "Qerbelanë" dhe më 1889 "Historia e Shqipërisë". Sëmundja dhe lodhja e madhe ia keqësuan shëndetin poetit, zemra e të cilit pushoi së rrahuri më 20 tetor 1900, në moshën 54-vjeçare, i zhuritur nga malli për atdheun dhe me brengën që s'e pa dot të lirë.
Vdekja e poetit qe një zi e vërtetë kombëtare. Shqiptarët kishin humbur atdhetarin e kulluar, apostulin e shqiptarizmës, poetin e madh. Dhembjen dhe vlerësimin për Naimin e shprehu bukur elegjia e Çajupit, që niste kështu:

Vdiq Naimi, vdiq Naimi,
moj e mjera Shqipëri,
mendjelarti, zemërtrimi,
vjershëtori si ai.

****************************

Naim Frashëri vuri themelet e letërsisë kombëtare shqiptare. Vepra e tij shënoi lindjen e një letërsie të re me vlera të vërteta artistike. Ajo shprehte aspiratat e shoqërisë shqiptare të kohës dhe ndikoi fuqishëm në luftën e saj për liri e progres.
Naimi krijoi traditën e letërsisë patriotike, qytetare, ai solli në letërsi botën shqiptare, aspiratat jetike të popullit.
Dashuria për Atdheun, popullin dhe njeriun, krenaria kombëtare dhe besimi në të ardhmen, ideja e madhe e çlirimit, formojnë thelbin romantik të veprës së tij. Naimi e afroi letërsinë me popullin, duke trajtuar tema të reja, të ndryshme nga ato të letërsisë së vjetër, temat e problemet e kohës.
Në formimin e Naimit si poet ndikuan disa faktorë, por faktori kryesor ishte jeta e popullit të vet dhe lëvizja e tij për çlirim kombëtar.
Naimi njohu disa tradita poetike të huaja, prej të cilave mori elemente që u tretën mjaft natyrshëm në veprën e vet. Por krijimtarisë së tij vulën e origjinalitetit ia vuri jeta dhe tradita historike e artistike e populli të vet. Traditat poetike popullore, që përbën një nga burimet e formimit të tij si poet, i dha shumë më tepër nga çdo traditë tjetër. Lidhja me të u shpreh jo vetëm në gjuhën e poezisë së Naimit dhe në figuracionin e pasur, por, në radhë të parë, në përmbatje dhe në frymën e saj.
Naimi është bilbili i gjuhës shqipe, mjeshtër i fjalës. Vepra e tij vuri bazat e gjuhës letrare kombëtare shqipe, e cila do të njihte më vonë një zhvillim të mëtejshëm, për të arritur gjer në shqipen e sotme letrare kombëtare të njësuar e të zhvilluar. Tradita që krijoi Naimi, është e gjallë dhe frymëzuese edhe në jetën e shoqërisë sonë të sotme. Naimi më tepër se shkrimtar, është poeti më i madh i Rilindjes sonë Kombëtare, është atdhetar, mendimtar dhe veprimtar i shquar i arsimit dhe i kulturës shqiptare.

Groupes Albania

----------


## DI_ANA

Me letërsi të vjetër shqiptare kuptojmë letërsinë e tre shekujve. Në qoftë se në shekullin XVI u shkrua vetëm "Meshari", në shekullin XVII ai ndiqet nga librat në gjuhën shqipe të Pjetër Budit, Frang Bardhit, Pjetër Bogdanit etj., në Veri.
Një grup tjetër përbën prodhimi letrar që u zhvillua në qendra të ndryshme të Shqipërisë së Jugut dhe të Shqipërisë së Mesme si: në Voskopojë, Elbasan, Gjirokastër dhe Janinë. Sidomos në shekullin e XVIII dhe në gjysmën e parë të shekullit të XIX, ky prodhim përfaqëson kryesisht shtresat e zanatçinjve, të tregëtarëve dhe të fshatarësisë së lirë dhe lidhet me zhvillimin ekonomik e kulturor të qyteteve të këtyre anëve. Kështu p.sh., Voskopoja gjatë viteve 1720-1770
Ishte një qytet i begatshëm me rreth 20.000 banorë, një nga qendrat kryesore ekonomike dhe kulturore të vendit. Këtu lulëzoi një veprimtari e gjerë arsimore, me kisha e shkolla të shumta; ndër to edhe një shkolle e nivelit të mesëm, e quajtur Akademia e Re, e ngritur nga Bushatllinjtë e Shkodrës. Kishte, gjithashtu, një biblotekë dhe një shtypshkronjë, të njohura për kohën. Rëndësi të veçantë jo vetëm politike, por edhe kulturore mori Janina sidomos në kohën e Ali Pashë Tepelenës.
Shkrimtarët kryesorë te këtij prodhimi janë Theodor Kavaljoti nga Voskopoja (sh.XVIII). Kostë Beratasi (nga fundi i shk.XVIII), Anonimi i Elbasanit (gjysma e parë e shekullit XVIII), trimi suliot Marco Boçari, peshkopi Grigor Gjirokastriti etj. Veprat e tyre kanë kryesisht ***akter fetar ose mësimor, janë fjalore disagjuhësh ose përkthime. Ata vetë kanë një formim greko-bizantin , ndaj dhe në shkrimet e tyre përdorin kryesisht alfabetin grek, por pati edhe nga ata, si Anonimi i Elbasanit, Kostë Beratasi, Theodhor Haxhifilipi e ndonjë tjetër, që krijuan edhe alfabete të veçanta të shqipes, duke dashur të vënë në dukje individualitetin e gjuhës shqipe dhe dallimin e saj nga gjuhët e tjera.
Fakt i rëndësishëm i jetës letrare të shekullit të XVIII dhe fillimit të shekullit të XIX është krijimtaria e bejtexhinjve (letërsi shqiptare me alfabet arab) me përfaqësues kryesore: Hasan Zyko Kamberi nga Kolonja; Nezim Frakulla, nga Berati: Zenel Bastari nga Tirana; Muhamet Cami, nga Konispoli; Dalip e Shahin Frashëri, nga Frashëri; Salih Pata e Mulla Hysen Dobraci, nga Shkodra etj.
Një degëzim të veçantë të letërsisë së vjetër shqiptare përbënte letërsia arbëreshe, prodhim i shqipëtarëve të emigruar në Itali para dhe pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut.
Kjo letërsi njohu një rrugë të gjatë zhvillimi , që nga shekulli XVI deri nër ditët tona. Ndër autorët e saj më të dëgjuar, mund të përmendim Lekë Matrënga (1560-1619); Niko Katalano (1637-1694); Nikolla Brankati (1675-1741); Nikollë Filja (1682-1769). Një etapë të re në letërsinë e vjetër arbëreshe shënuan veprat e Jul Varibobës (shek XVIII), ku bie në sy jo vetëm origjinaliteti i trajtimit të materialit, por edhe cilësia e lartë artistike, traditë e që u çua pastaj me përpara nga shkrimtarët arbëreshë të Rilindjes Kombëtare (De Rada , Dara (i riu), Santori, Serembe, Stratiko etj.).
Ndonëse e kufizuar në tematikë dhe e përfaqësuar me një numër të vogël veprash, rëndësia e letërsisë së vjetër qëndron, në rradhë të parë, në faktin se ajo është shprehje e vitalitetit të popullit shqiptar, e qëndresës së tij kundër pushtuesit e kulturës së huaj. Nëpërmjet veprave të kësaj letërsie u ruajt e gjallë dashuria për gjuhën shqipe dhe tradita për shkrimin e saj.

Groupes Albania

----------


## DI_ANA

Në shekullin XVIII në Shqipëri lindi dhe u zhvillua një rrymë letrare me tipare tepër origjinale për vendin tonë, rryma e bejtexhinjve (nga fjala turke <> - vjershë). Ajo u bë dukuri e rëndësishme dhe pati përhapje shumë të gjerë në qytete të ndryshme të Shqipërisë, në Kosovë, por edhe ne qendra më të vogla fetare e më pak në fshat.
Rryma letrare e bejtexhinjve ishte produkt i disa kushteve të veçanta historike, i dy palë faktorëve të kundërt.
Nga njëra anë ishte kërkesa për të shkruar shqipen si gjuhën e vendit, për ta përdorur edhe në praktikën fetare e për t'u çliruar nga ndikimet e kulturave të huaja. Kjo ishte më tepër prirje e shtresave që lidheshin me format e reja ekonomike, (tregtare e monetare). Nga ana tjetër, është shtimi i trysnisë ideologjike të pushtuesit. Nëpërmjet fesë dhe kulturës islame synohej të arrihej nënshtrimi i shqiptarëve. Pushtuesi hapi këtu edhe shkollat e veta. Shumë poetë bejtexhinj kishin mësuar në to.
Natyrisht, Krijimtaria poetike e bejtexhinjve ruan ndikimin e poezisë e të kulturës orientale, por ajo është pjesë e pandarë e kulturës së popullit tonë. Ajo është shprehje e talentit, e shpirtit krijues të tij, që, në kushte të caktuara, fitoi edhe tipare në përpothje me to.
Bejtexhinjtë e shkruan shqipen me alfabet arab dhe përdorën një gjuhë të mbytur nga fjalët persiane, turke e arabe.
Letërsia e bejtexhinjve pati dy faza në zhvillimin e saj. Faza e parë shkon gjer nga fundi i shekullit XVIII. Në veprat e kësaj faze më tepër gjeti shprehje fryma laike, kurse në veprat e fazës së dytë, që nis nga çereku i fundit i shekullit XVIII dhe kapërcen në shekullin e XIX, mbizotëroi tema me ***akter fetar.
Në krijimet me tema laike mjaft poetë bejtexhinj, në frymën e poezive orientale, i kënduan dashurisë, bukurisë së natyrës e të gruas, lartësuan virtytin, punën, diturinë ose fshikulluan mburrjen e kotë për pasurinë e fisin, goditën ambicjen, hipokrizinë etj. Të tillë ishin Nezim Frakulla, Sulejman Naibi, Muhamet Kyçyku etj.
Një hap i mëtejshëm u shënua me mjaft krijime të disa bejtexhinjve të tjerë, si: Hasan Zyko Kamberi, Zenel Bastari e ndonjë tjetër. Ata pasqyruan elemente e ngjarje të jetës bashkohore dhe shtruan një problematikë të mprehtë shoqërore. Me nota realiste, ata vunë në dukje jetën e vështirë plot vuajtje të masave të varfra të popullit, pasigurinë për të ardhmen dhe pakënaqësinë e tyre në kushtet e sundimit feudal, në shthurrje e sipër. Në vjershën "Tirana jonë si mësoi„ Zenel Bastari, fshatar nga Bastari i Tiranës, jep një tablo të tillë të gjendjes së popullit.

Ymrin(jetën) na e kanë shkurtue
Po na shtrydhin porsi rrush,
bytym kalbi(krejt zemra) na u coptue,
me vner shpirti u mbush.
Bukë pa bukë po rrojnë fakirat, (të varfërit, të shkretët)
Pa opinga, zbathë e zhveshë;
vetë janë mbulue me gjithë të mirat,
si katilët rrinë tue qeshë.

Letërsia e bejtexhinjve nuk arriti të ngrihet në shkallën e letërsisë kombëtare. Megjithatë, bejtexhinjtë me krijimet e tyre dhanë një ndihmesë që duhet çmuar. Ata shkruan shqip në një kohë kur shqipen e kërcënonte rreziku nga përhapja e gjuhës së pushtuesit dhe e gjuhëve të tjera. Ata krahas temës fetare, ishin të parët që trajtuan gjerësisht temën laike.
Gjithashtu dia prej tyre duke qenë më afër jetës së popullit, futën në poezi elemntë të jetës së kohës. Këta trajtuan tematikën shoqërore me nota realiste dhe me një sens kritik të fortë.
Së fundi, me krijimet e bejtexhinjve poezia shqiptare bënte një hap përpara nga ana artistike. Në to shpesh gjejmë mjete shprehëse e figurative shumë të goditura, vlera të vërteta artistike. Poetët bejtexhinj morën edhe nga mjetet e traditës poetike të vendit; p.sh. vargun tetërrokësh; që e bënë vargun bazë dhe që e përdorën të gjithë. Veprat e bejtexhinjve mbetën në dorëshkrim. Ato u përhapën përmes kopjimit me dorë ose me anë të traditës gojore.
Numri i autorëve të letërsisë shqiptare me alfabet arab është shumë i madh. Ata krijuan në qytete mjaft të zhvilluara për kohën, si në Berat, Elbasan, Shkodër, Gjakovë, Prishtinë por edhe në vende më të vogla; si në Kolonjë, Frashër, Konispol e gjetkë.
Ndër bejtexhinjtë, më kryesorë po përmendim Nezim Frakullën, Sulejman Naibin, Dalip e Shahin Frashërin, autorë të dy historive fetare të vjershëruara, Hasan Zyko Kamberin, Zenel Bastarin, Tahir Gjakovën etj. Shumë i njohur u bë edhe Murat Kyçyku (Cami), përkthyes i ndonjë vepre fetare nga arabishtja dhe autor i disa tregimeve të gjata në vargje. Nga këto përmendim poemën "Erveheja„ , me temë nga letërsitë orientale e me natyrë moralizuese. Me këto vepra Kyçyku i çeli rrugën poezisë me subjekt.
Rryma letrare e bejtexhinjve e humbi peshën e saj në jetën kulturore qysh nga fillimi i shekullit të XIX, por në disa mjedise, si në Kosovë, kjo traditë vijoi edhe më tej nga autorë të tillë si Maliq Rakoveci, Rexhep Voka etj.

Groupes Albania

----------


## carbondcd

DI ANA fillimisht te pershendes dhe shum flm per interesimin( sis jo per shkrimtar)
vetem per qeshtjen kombtare dhe per ndonja person te shquar ....mund te jet dhe >Kanuni i Lekk Dugagjinit por me 40% te autorit dhe 40%mendimi i imi...deshta  te shtoj en pytjen teme se nuk osht parashtrue si duhet se tash mora prej profesorit info...tema duhet te jet per Shqiperin shekullin 16 dej 18...

ps: help  :vizatimor2:

----------


## DI_ANA

> DI ANA fillimisht te pershendes dhe shum flm per interesimin( sis jo per shkrimtar)
> vetem per qeshtjen kombtare dhe per ndonja person te shquar ....mund te jet dhe >Kanuni i Lekk Dugagjinit por me 40% te autorit dhe 40%mendimi i imi...deshta  te shtoj en pytjen teme se nuk osht parashtrue si duhet se tash mora prej profesorit info...tema duhet te jet per Shqiperin shekullin 16 dej 18...
> 
> ps: help


Te pershendes gjithashtu....

Nqs nuk eshte vone me thuaj ne menyre ekzakte temen per te cilen ke nevoje.
Teme shoqerore patriotike te ketij shekulli apo personazh ne veçanti?!
Gjithe te mirat.

----------

